# Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner



## sam4 (23 Januar 2008)

Meine Eltern haben eine Gewinnmitteilung einer *"Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner"* bekommen, die in dem typischen, raffinierten Schreibstil den Gewinn von 10.000 Euro bei einem Gewinnspiel der Firma *"Lincoln & Benz"* aus Rotterdam vorgaukelt. Man müsse nur noch bei Herrn Meurer anrufen und klären, wie der Gewinn denn ausbezahlt werden soll. Natürlich geschieht dies über eine 0900er Nummer:

*0900 5869426212*

Als Inhaber dieser Nummer habe ich die hier schon oft genannte Firma Lincoln & Benz in Hongkong ermittelt.

Ich habe mit Müh und Not meine Eltern davon überzeugen können, daß sie eben nichts gewonnen haben und Opfer eines [edit]versuchs geworden sind. 

Mit dem Gedanken meiner Eltern: "Ich ruf' da jetzt an, vielleicht haben wir ja doch was gewonnen!" werden wohl viele leichtgläubige Opfer dieser [ edit]  spielen und den [ edit] zu entsprechenden Umsätzen verhelfen. Es ist ja durchaus nachvollziehbar, daß man sich wegen "ein paar Euro" einen möglichen Gewinn von 10.000 Euro nicht entgehen lassen will. Genau auf diese Überlegung spekulieren jedoch diese [ edit] .

Meine Eltern hatten übrigens auch schon im Internet gesucht, allerdings nur nach der "Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner" - und da findet man (noch) nichts Auffälliges. Ich hoffe, daß nun mit diesem Forumsbeitrag zukünftige Suchen nach dieser dubiosen Kanzlei zu Treffern führen.

=sam=

P. S.: Ich habe meine Eltern jetzt so weit, daß sie sich an den Verbraucherschutz sowie an die Bundesnetzagentur zwecks Sperrung dieser Nummer wenden.


----------



## KatzenHai (23 Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

Herrgott, was zum G... ist ne "Auszahlungskanzlei"??

So was wie ein innenbeleuchteter Vergaser?


----------



## Juliane Florin (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

Ich werde von diesen [ edit}  auch immerzu angeschrieben. Eine 0900 er Nummer wähle ich grundsätzlich nicht, allerdings die Briefe mit den leeren Versptrechungen gehen mir auf die Nerven. Ich hoffe Sie haben mit ihren Aktionen gegen diese [ edit ] erfolg.
Gruß Juliane Florin


----------



## Komiker08 (1 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

Hallo Ihr glücklichen Gewinner!
Auch ich erhalte seit geraumer Zeit Gewinnbriefe von dieser “Wohltätigkeitsfirma”. Jedes Mal steigert sich der Gewinn. Heute: 15.000 Euro, Auszahlung am 13.02.2008! Haben die so viel zu verschenken?
Nun, sicherlich nicht! Warum sollte man denn sonst eine teure Hotline anrufen?????
Und um schriftlich zu antworten ist die Frist immer viel zu kurz. Nun ja mein Papierkorb freut sich immer bei solchen Briefchen…….
Und was die Hotline angeht: Ich lach mich kaputt! Dort werde ich nie im Leben anrufen denn: 1. verschenke ich nicht so viel Geld an diese Spinner und 2.
Ich bin gehörlos……………!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sam4 (1 Februar 2008)

*Und noch ein Brief im Namen von Lincoln & Benz von: TEE-Sicherheits-Transporte*

Die Flut von dubiosen Gewinnbenachrichtigungen bei meinen Eltern reißt nicht ab, heute kam wieder ein Brieflein an, diesmal von einer Firma *TEE-Sicherheits-Transporte*, die freundlich nachfragt, wann man die 15.000 Euro der Firma Lincoln & Benz denn entgegennehmen möchte.

Am besten solle man doch *Herrn Michael Scholz* unter folgender Rufnummer über den gewünschten Übergabetermin informieren:

*0900 5869432204*

Auch diese 0900-Nummer ist wieder auf die hier schon oft genannte Firma Lincoln & Benz in Hongkong registriert.

=sam=


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

aus Googlegründen:
Ihre Sucheingabe war zu lang. Die gesuchte Rufnummer wurde auf 7 Stellen gekürzt.
0900 - 5 - 869432      						 						 						

*Diensteanbieter:* 
LINCOLN & BENZ LIMITED
Unit1506 15/F Wing on House
71 des Voeux Road Central
Hong Kong
HONGKONG

Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer: 
Wed Nov 8 14:57:22 UTC+0100 2006

und


China T** & I** Consultants Ltd. 
Unit 1506, 15/F, Wing On House, 
71 Des Voeux Road , Central, Hong Kong .

sowie (ebenfalls aus Googlegründen)
0900-5869411
0900-5869416
0900-5869417
0900-5869418
0900-5869419
0900-5869420
0900-5869421
0900-5869422
0900-5869423
0900-5869424
0900-5869425
0900-5869426
0900-5869427
0900-5869428
0900-5869429
0900-5869430
0900-5869431
0900-5869432
0900-5869433
0900-5869434
0900-5869435

bzw

09005869411
09005869416
09005869417
09005869418
09005869419
09005869420
09005869421
09005869422
09005869423
09005869424
09005869425
09005869426
09005869427
09005869428
09005869429
09005869430
09005869431
09005869432
09005869433
09005869434
09005869435

Mit der Aufsplitterung in Tausenderblöcke sind das 21.000 Nummern für seriöse Geschäfte aus Hong Kong! Na bravo!




> Es ist aber nicht so, dass die Bundesregierung dem Missbrauch im Telekommunikationsbereich tatenlos zusieht.


 Supi!


----------



## Manfred Maier (10 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

Ich bin glücklich dass ich 15.000,- Euro gewonnen habe und nicht alleine bin in der Glücksfamilie.
Man muss nur eine 0900 Nummer anrufen und das Geld wird am 13.02.2008 oder zwei weitere Termine mit TEE Sicherheits-Transporte persönlich übergeben.
Welch eine soziale Firma?
Ich hoffe keiner ruft an. Und was dann? 
Das viele Geld bleibt liegen!


----------



## sam4 (13 Februar 2008)

*Und schon wieder bei Lincoln & Benz gewonnen: LCD-Fernseher von Sharp*

Was sind meine Eltern aber auch für Glückspilze! Nun haben sie zum dritten Mal kurz hintereinander bei einem Gewinnspiel der Firma Lincoln & Benz gewonnen, obwohl sie niemals an einem solchen Spiel teilgenommen haben. Diesmal flatterte meinen Eltern die gute Nachricht vom

*Audio- und Hifi-Zentrum ALLERTs*

in den Briefkasten - wie üblich ohne Absenderadresse. In vollmundigen Worten wird ihnen durch 

*Herrn Hans-Jochen Allert*

zum Gewinn eines LCD-Fernsehers der Marke Sharp im Wert von *3.299 Euro* gratuliert. Dem Schreiben liegt auch gleich das Datenblatt des Fernsehers bei, es handelt sich um den "Heimkino"-Testsieger Sharp LC52XD1E, der eigentlich alles kann, was man sich so wünscht.

Herr Allert fragt meine Eltern dann auch treuherzig, ob er das Gerät gleich bei ihnen installieren soll, oder ob meine Eltern doch lieber den Gegenwert des Fernsehers i. H. v. 3.299,- Euro überwiesen haben möchten. Meine Eltern sollen sich doch ganz schnell, spätestens jedoch bis zum 22. 02. 2008 bei Herrn Allert melden, am einfachsten natürlich unter folgender Telefonnummer:

*0900 - 5869424204*

Jawohl, es handelt sich bei dem Inhaber dieser Teuernummer wieder um die in Hongkong ansässige Firma Lincoln & Benz.

Einen kleinen Wehrmutstropfen gibt es jedoch:

Meine Eltern sind ein klein wenig sauer auf die Firma Lincoln & Benz und ihre jeweiligen Subunternehmer, da die letzten beiden Gewinne (10.000,- und 15.000,- Euro) immer noch nicht an sie ausbezahlt wurden.

Was kann denn da nur schiefgegangen sein???

=sam=


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

auch ich erhielt vom Audio- und HiFi-Zentrum ALLERTs die Gewinnbenachrichtigung 
zur Auslieferung und Installation eines LCD-Fernsehers oder dioe Auszahlung von 3.299,-€.
Es wird sogar ein Termin, nämlich der 25.02.2008 vorgeschlagen, aber ich muß dort
mitteilen, was ich will, den Fernseher oder das Geld. Schriftlich oder über Telefon soll man der Fa. den Bescheid geben. Schriftlich geht aber nicht, denn eine Adresse ist nicht angegeben. Die Te.-Nr.: 0900-5869424205       
Das Gewinnspiel wurde durch die Firma Lincoln & Benz durchgeführt...........
Gewinnversprechen müssen aber lt. deutschem Recht erfüllt werden.
Ich werde konkret Anzeige bei der Polizei wegen Betruges stellen. Mal sehen...


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

Klaus aus O..
Bekam heute Nachricht von Audio- und HiFi-Zentrum [.......]s PB LG7

Ansprechpartner:Hr. [......]
Telefon-Nr.: 0900-5869424204*     (dick umrandet und darunter: *L&B 1,89 €/Min.  
                                                  Festnetz der T-Com; das übliche weiter)

Das Gleiche, wie bei  ?? mit Fernseherder Marke Sharp, oder Auszahlung des Betrages von 3.299,- EUR 

Bin froh, dass ich auf Ihrer Seite gelandet bin, weiß jetzt Bescheid.

Grüße Klaus


----------



## orlowski18 (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

Habe heute ebenfalls von Herr Allerts post bekommen. MForlowski18


----------



## UdoEssers (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> auch ich erhielt vom Audio- und HiFi-Zentrum ALLERTs die Gewinnbenachrichtigung
> zur Auslieferung und Installation eines LCD-Fernsehers oder dioe Auszahlung von 3.299,-€.
> Es wird sogar ein Termin, nämlich der 25.02.2008 vorgeschlagen, aber ich muß dort
> mitteilen, was ich will, den Fernseher oder das Geld. Schriftlich oder über Telefon soll man der Fa. den Bescheid geben. Schriftlich geht aber nicht, denn eine Adresse ist nicht angegeben. Die Te.-Nr.: 0900-5869424305*
> ...


Ich auch. Denn es geben auch noch arme schweine, die einfach anrufen müssen (in der not).Wenn unser eins so ein [.......] startet geht er ab ins gf.

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## sam4 (22 Februar 2008)

*Und schon wieder gewonnen!*

Juchu! Die Glückssträhne meiner Eltern reißt nicht ab, diesmal haben sie 7.555,- Euro gewonnen.

Neu an der Masche ist, daß sie diesmal kein Preisausschreiben der Firma Lincoln & Benz gewonnen haben, sondern Spendengelder erhalten sollen.

*Frau Elke Stör* vom *Auszahlungs-Institut Regenbogen*

erklärt meinen Eltern in dem Anschreiben, daß Ihr Vater,

*Gottfried Stör*

das Auszahlungs-Institut 1938 gegründet hat, um 

*Spendengelder zu sammeln und an Menschen, die in einer Notsituation waren weiterzugeben*

Eine nette Frau aus der Nachbarschaft meiner Eltern hat dann das Institut darüber informiert, dass meine Eltern *Unterstützung gebrauchen können.*

Und wieder einmal sollen meine Eltern am besten telefonisch unter der Nummer

*0900 - 5869416204*

mitteilen, ob sie damit einverstanden sind, daß ihnen der Scheck zugeschickt wird.

Bei soviel Edelmut des Institutes kommen einem doch glatt die Tränen, wenn da nicht wieder diese Firma Lincoln & Benz im Spiel wäre, auf die o. a. Teuernummer registriert ist.

Irgendwie wird das ganze immer unverschämter und schamloser.

=sam=


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

Schau 
L & B
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/s...sScriptID=59&ruf_nr=5869416204&Suche=Absenden


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

Wieder eine Abzocknummer der Firma Lincoln & Partner!!!!

Dieses mal meldet sich Herr [ edit] , Geschäftsführer der Transregia Sicherhets Wert 
Transponrte. Er wurde von der Firma Lincoln & Benz beauftragt bis zum 27.06.2008 eine Gewinnsumme von 15.000,- Euro zu übergeben. Zu erreichen ist dieser  Herr [ edit] über die Hotlinenummer 09005-869 429 701 anzurufen oder schriflich sich bis zum 25.06.2008 zu melden. Leider hat Herr [ edit]  keine geschäftfähige Anschrift hinter lassen und hinter der Telefonnummer  steht 1,89 €/Min aus dem dt. Festnetz. 
Also eine erneute Abzocke der Firma Lincoln & Benz. Am besten das Schreiben gleich vernichten.

09005-869 249 701 Abzocknummer 1,89 €/Min


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: Unlauter Wettbewerb !*

Unlauter Wettberwerb bitte hier melden - 0900er Rufnumern sind mit Namen personalisiert worden 

Gruß

Marcus

Wettbewerbszentrale


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Unlauter Wettbewerb !*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> 0900er Rufnumern sind mit Namen personalisiert worden


Ach. Das muß an mir vorbei gegangen sein. Heissen die Herren etwa Lincoln und Benz, die aus Hong Kong das L&B-Nummernimperium regsitrieren?
Klär mich auf.


----------



## fitz (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

habe ebenfalls ein Schreiben erhalten
Auszahlungskanzlei [ edit ]
durch Internetrecherche habe ich die Adresse in HongKong gefunden
habe den Brief an diese Adresse zurückgesendet - scheint mir die einzige Möglichkeit zu sein, da es keine Adressenangabe von diesem [ edit ] gibt
Hat evtl. jmd von diesem Herrn schon etwas in Erfahrung bringen können?


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

Telefonbetrüger locken mit Gewinnen und Fotos | Augsblog.de

http://www.augsblog.de/2007/06/06/telefonbetrueger-locken-mit-gewinnen-und-fotos/#comment-100951


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2008)

*Andere vor dem Betrug schützen?*

Brauche dringend Rat: Ich liefere für eine Firma Zeitschriften aus. Eigentlich Fernsehzeitungen wie TVMovie u.ä. u.ä. Bekomme 10 cent pro Stück, das ich ausliefere. Seit einigen Wochen kommen nun immer häufiger Briefe von L&B. Inzwischen schon fast jede Woche und immer an dieselben Leute. 

Ich, 17 Jahre jung und nicht auf die Nase gefallen, schöpfte langsam Verdacht, da die Briefe ausschließlich an alte Leute gehen. Daraufhin hab ich etwas getan, was man eigentlich nicht tut und normalerweise auch gegen meine Prinzipien geht: Ich hab einen dieser Briefe geöffnet und musste lesen, dass es Briefe von "Lincoln & Benz" sind. Ich ging eben ins Internet und fand dort alles so beschrieben, wie ich es selber in dem Brief las. 

Nun steh ich mit mir selber im Konflik: Wenn ich weiterhin diese Briefe austeile, fühl ich mich schuldig, den alten Leuten soetwas zu bringen, ja, ich schäme mich. Ich will sie gern davor "beschützen". Andererseits bekomm ich für jeden dieser Briefe 10 cent und meiner Vertriebsfirma gegenüber wäre es Betrug, wenn ich sie einfach in den Papierkorb stecke und nicht austeile. Was soll ich tun?????


----------



## wahlhesse (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

Hallo,

erstmal prima, dass Du in der Sache mal Bescheid gibst. Nun die Bitte: Melde Dich bitte hier im Forum an, dann können wir mit Dir Kontakt aufnehmen. Bitte nicht Deine EMail hier im Forum veröffentlichen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Reducal (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Andere vor dem Betrug schützen?*



Gast schrieb:


> ...Wenn ich weiterhin diese Briefe austeile, fühl ich mich schuldig, den alten Leuten soetwas zu bringen.....


Das Durchstöbern fremder Post ist zwar moralisch verwerflich und noch dazu womöglich strafbar aber einem Robin Hood hilft doch sicher fast jeder gern. 

Ich würde an deiner Stelle den geöffneten Brief gaaaanz schnell vergessen. Statt dessen würde ich zu einem der älteren Empfänger gehen und mal (vorsichtig) fragen, was das für Briefe sind, da die halbe Nachbarschaft bekommt. Womöglich bekomme ich ja einen überlassen und von dem nehme ich dann an, dass das der  "abhanden gekommene" wäre - mein Gewissen wäre zumindest in dieser Hinsicht weitestgehend beruhigt.

Aber - wurde für die Zusendung Porto bezahlt? Dann nämlich ist das Zustellunternehmen in der Pflicht, egal um welchen Inhalt es sich bei der Sendung handelt. Überstellt die das nicht, könnten Schadensersatzforderungen drohen.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Andere vor Betrug schützen?*

Vielen Dank für den guten Rat, Reducal. Hab auch schon mit meinen Eltern gesprochen, die sind einer ähnlichen Ansicht. Bin jetzt wenigstens mal wieder etwas erleichtert und werde mal sehen, wie ich die ganze Sache so hinkriege, dass sie sowohl fair, als auch mit meinem guten Gewissen zu vereinbaren ist.


----------



## Sabi (6 September 2008)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
gut dass ich bei Google doch mal Lincoln&Benz eingegeben habe, hab denen schon mal nen Brief zurück geschickt, was mich aber beim zweiten mal schon komisch vorkam dass die Telefon-Nr.immer etwas anders ist und bei der Adresse die Abt.immer anders genannt wird,dass machte mich dann doch etwas stutzig!
.....Sie haben 24.000€ gewonnen....blablabla usw.
.....zum 20.September an Sie übergeben....
.....wäre es von ihrer Seite möglich dieses schon am 17.September zu machen, da ich gerne bei der Taufe meiner Nichte in Italien dabei wäre....
Ich denk mir einfach nur noch bei solchen Sachen, wenn ich was gewonnen habe, sollen sie den Scheck doch einfach mir zuschicken und nicht lange Briefchen hin und her schicken!!!
Ich finde es einfach unfair von dieser Firma, [.......]
Der Teufel persönlich! Leider fallen vielen Leute darauf rein, da es doch jeder mit dem Geld nicht leicht hat, man kommt gerade mal so über die Runden!!

Es ist einfach eine Frechheit!!

Liebe Grüße 
Sabi(1979)


----------



## UnregistrierteSie (20 September 2008)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

Hallo! Auch ich erhielt heute ein Schreiben von Elektrohandel Rothenscheidt (da fand ich bei Google rein gar nichts). Als ich dann Lincoln & Benz eingab, kam ich auf Ihre Seite. Schade, hätte mich über einen kleinen Gewinn gefreut (bei mir wär's ein LCD-Fernseher oder 2699 Euro in bar gewesen). Aber auch ich rufe keine 0900 - Nummer an. Schade auch, dass meine Rechtschutzversicherung keine Gewinnspielanforderungen unterstützt, sonst würd ich sie in Grund und Boden klagen ... So bleibt nur der Papierkorb und die Bitte, niemals eine 0900 Nummer anzurufen. Grüsse an Alle


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 September 2008)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*



UnregistrierteSie schrieb:


> So bleibt nur der Papierkorb


nööö
Meldung an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de


----------



## Unregistriert (3 November 2008)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> nööö
> Meldung an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de



Hallo ihr lieben,
ich bin eine der glücklichen die jede woche so um die 50.000,- euro gewinnt, entweder in bar oder als, Fernseher, als Auto das ich 3 Jahre völlig für umsonst fahren darf, wenn es nach denen geht wär ich schon total saniert. Neueste Masche ist das dich ein Redakteur anschreibt R. Lampe des Lokalanzeigers" Der Bericht"( gibt es naturlich nicht, hab ich gegooglt)und eben der berühmte Rückruf. Achja und mit angeblich nicht wissen welche Anschrift die deinige ist logt er auch.Eine wirkliche Anschrift haben die nicht nur so eine Postbusnummer--------ganz klar [.....]---------


----------



## sascha (3 November 2008)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben,
> ich bin eine der glücklichen die jede woche so um die 50.000,- euro gewinnt, entweder in bar oder als, Fernseher, als Auto das ich 3 Jahre völlig für umsonst fahren darf, wenn es nach denen geht wär ich schon total saniert. Neueste Masche ist das dich ein Redakteur anschreibt R. Lampe des Lokalanzeigers" Der Bericht"( gibt es naturlich nicht, hab ich gegooglt)und eben der berühmte Rückruf. Achja und mit angeblich nicht wissen welche Anschrift die deinige ist logt er auch.Eine wirkliche Anschrift haben die nicht nur so eine Postbusnummer--------ganz klar BETRUG---------



Kannst du das Schreiben des Herrn Redakteur mal einscannen und hier reinstellen oder mir per Mail schicken? Wäre klasse!


----------



## webwatcher (3 November 2008)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*



sascha schrieb:


> Kannst du das Schreiben des Herrn Redakteur mal einscannen und hier reinstellen ..... Wäre klasse!


dazu müßte er sich anmelden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 November 2008)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Eine wirkliche Anschrift haben die nicht nur so eine *Postbusnummer*--------ganz klar [.....]---------


also wieder Holland?


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

So nun werden BMW s verschenkt man muß nur die Nummer 090058 69419 in Hong Kong anrufen.

Diemal ist es ein Herr Gellingheim vom Autohaus Gellingheim.............Abzocke.............


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*



UdoEssers schrieb:


> Ich auch. Denn es geben auch noch arme schweine, die einfach anrufen müssen (in der not).Wenn unser eins so ein [.......] startet geht er ab ins gf.
> 
> _Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_



Diese Firma  sollte man irgendwie an die Eier kriegen,denn manche ältere Leute sehen nur,dass sie gewonnen haben und rufen die teure Hotline an und dann kommt das böse Erwachen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> manche ältere Leute sehen nur,dass sie gewonnen haben und rufen die teure Hotline an und dann kommt das böse Erwachen.


und manche Leute - egal welchen Alters - glauben, dass die deutsche Justiz funktioniert und dann kommt das böse Erwachen.

Wenn Staat/Justiz/Gesetzgeber Mehrwertdienste mit Wattestäbchen regulieren und diejenigen, die damit Millonen ergaunern, regelmäßig gegen Bewährung ins Glück ziehen lassen, ist nicht zu erwarten, dass sich hier etwas ändert. Da müssten manche ältere Leute sich halt bei ihrem MdB mal beschweren, damit dieser die nächste TKG-Debatte im Bundestag nicht im Halbschlaf durchwinkt.

Ich persönlich habe nach geschätzten 500 Beschwerden und einer größeren Anzahl von Engagements für Radio- und TV-Beiträge von der Geschichte langsam so was von die Nase voll, dass mir nichts mehr dazu einfällt.


			
				SWR schrieb:
			
		

> Behörde also als Spielball von Betrügern


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

Es ist mal wieder soweit !! L&B verschickt eine sog. Hausmitteilung, dass man 22.222 € gewonnen habe, und unbedingt anrufen soll. Natürlich 0900..... Die Gewinnübergabe könne dann in einem Cafe´ in Steinfeld, Büdingen, Hamburg, Kassel (jenachdem wo man wohnt) erfolgen. Meine 78-jährige Mutter hatte erst letzten Monat eine Tel.-Rng. von 160 Euro und trotzdem wäre Sie wieder auf diesen üblen Trick reingefallen, hätte ich ihr nicht einige Einträge aus Foren gezeigt.


----------



## webwatcher (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

22222-Euro-Gewinn: Lincoln&Benz zockt wieder ab: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Meine 78-jährige Mutter hatte erst letzten Monat eine Tel.-Rng. von 160 Euro


Bei dem Betrag dringend EVN anfordern und schauen, ob gegen die Nummer nicht seitens der Bundesnetzagentur vorgegangen wurde (oder noch wird)
Bitte Nummer hier posten, dann können wir gerne beim der Klärung helfen.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

Ingo aus Bad B.

meine Schwiegermutter soll doch tatsächlich
gem. "Bescheid über eine Erstattung für das 
Jahr 2008" >>> Aktennr.  55.78.205 <<<
 6326,50 EURO erstattet bekommen...

Sie müsste nur bis zum 23.02. die 09005 - 
104 964 208 anrufen, Ihre Anschrift 
bestätigen und Ihr Geburtsdatum mitteilen.

Absender: Agentur für Geldverwaltung

dreister geht es schon bald nicht mehr!


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

bitte das Schreiben scannen, hier anmelden und mir zukommen lassen
und bei rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de melden
würde ich so ein Schreiben kriegen, würde ich zum Staatsanwalt gehen und Strafanzeige erstatten.


----------



## webwatcher (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

Autohaus Immengröner ist Lincoln & Benz ist Abzocke | Augsblog.de



> Falls jemand dieser Tage von einem “Autohaus Immengröner” einen Brief bekommt in dem behauptet wird, ein gewonnener Mercedes A 150 im Wert von 20.081, 25 Euro stehe zur Abholung bereit, sollte das Schreiben ganz schnell in den Müll werfen.


----------



## Sirius (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Autohaus Immengröner ist Lincoln & Benz ist Abzocke | Augsblog.de


 Die 0900-Nummer im Blog ist falsch geschrieben. Richtig wäre 09005104951-233  (09005 104 951 233)

Die weiteren Nummer der "ehrenwerten" Firma lauten:

*09005104951*
09005104956
*09005104958*
*09005104962*
*09005104963*
*09005104964*
*09005104966*
*09005104967*
*09005104968*
*09005104969*
*09005104970*
*09005869411*
*09005869416*
*09005869417*
*09005869418*
*09005869419*
*09005869420*
*09005869421*
*09005869422*
*09005869423*
*09005869424*
09005869425
*09005869426*
09005869427
*09005869428*
*09005869429*
09005869430
*09005869431*
*09005869432*
09005869433
*09005869434*
09005869435
Die *fetten* Nummer sind aktiv, die anderen wurden durch die BNetzA abgeschaltet.


----------



## Fidul (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

Schöne neue (?) L&B-Masche:

NDR 1 Radio MV- Neue Tricks mit 0900er-Nummern
Rundfunk Berlin-Brandenburg | rbb UM SECHS - Telefonbetrug durch Warteschleifen

Edit: Natürlich nicht mehr ganz neu.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 März 2009)

*immer unverschämter...*

jetzt schicken sie die Briefe schon ohne Scheinfirmen wie Autohäuser etc vorzutäuschen...

"L&B - Lincoln und Benz Auszahlungs- und Vermögensverwaltung"

und der Geschäftsleiter "Herr H.W. Benz" schreibt dir auch noch persönlich...

Hier der Wortlaut des Briefes (an meine Oma):


Liebe Frau XXX,

hiermit lade ich sie und eine Begleitperson Ihrer Wahl ganz herzlich zu einer kleinen Gewinnübergabefeier am Sa. 28.03. um 15:00 Uhr ein, bei der wir an Sie 12.000,- Euro in bar aus dem letzten Gewinnspiel übergeben möchten, wenn die berechtigte Einladungsnr. 143-02 lautet. (Anmerkung: tut sie natürlich...)

Bitte bestätigen Sie uns bis 23.03. diesen Termin, damit wir alle Vorbereitungen dafür treffen können. Die Feier würde ganz in Ihrer Nähe sein, so dass Sie keine lange Anfahrt haben. Auf Wunsch könnte unser Fahrer Sie und Ihre Begleitung aber auch bei Ihnen Zuhause abholen und später wieder zurück bringen.

Unter der Durchwahl 09005 - 869 421 233 (1,89 Euro aus dem Festnetz) steht Ihnen meine Sekretärin Frau Berg jederzeit zur Verfügung.

Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns bald bei der Gewinnübergabe.
Mit freundlichem Gruß,

H.W. Benz,
Geschäftsleitung Lincoln & Benz

_____________________

Adresse des "seriösen Unternehmens" ist

Lincoln & Benz
Abt. LM1
Postbus 71078
NL-3000 PB Rotterdam

im Kleingedruckten wird das ganze als "organisierte Werbeaktion mit Vorausziehung" bezeichnet. "Organisiertes Verbrechen trifft's wohl eher...

Mich würde allerdings interessieren, ob bei Anruf dieser Fahrer tatsächlich auftauchen und wo der einen hinbringen würde...


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 März 2009)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

_Achtung, Ironie!
_Würde eine Beschreibung des Sachverhalts, mit Namen und Anschrift an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de geschickt, _mit Sicherheit_ die zu erwartende Konsequenz haben (Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot!), dann könnte man einen Anruf dort riskieren und später die Gebühren zurück verlangen. Das wäre aber eher eine Aktion für so Verrückte wie mich 
Das vor allem deshalb, weil eigentlich keiner genau weiß, wann die Bundesnetzagentur ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot verhängt und wann nicht. Ob das mit der Mondphase zu tun oder damit, wann der bearbeitende Beamte das letzte Mal guten Sex hatte, weiß ich nicht. Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Ernster gesprochen: Beschwere Dich unter rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de unter Angabe deines Namens und deiner Anschrift (Gerüchten zufolge reicht _eines Namens_ und _einer Anschrift_ - schließlich reicht das ja zum Nummern registrieren auch) und fordere ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot.

Mist, ich wollte ernsthaft bleiben - aber angesichts der lächerlichen Bemühungen der Bundesnetzagentur, die Mär aufrecht zu erhalten, man habe Rufnummernmissbrauch im Griff, *kann* man einfach nicht ernst bleiben.

Sirius wusste bereits im Februar, dass man die Nummer beachten muß. Tja, er wäre eigentlich wohl Teil einer "besseren Bundesnetzagentur" - aber die gibt es halt nicht und man muß nehmen, was man hat. Leider.


----------



## tini_74 (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

hallo 
auch ich bekomme seid mai 09 immer wieder gewinnbenachrichtigungen .aber immer nur verasprechen .erst war es ein audi a4 dann geld und immerwieder geldgewinne .was ist das fürn scheiß.habe nicht telefoniert sondern hingeschrieben ,keine antwort .!!!!! liebe grüße tini_74


----------



## rion (20 Dezember 2009)

*AW: 0900 Nummer auf der Rechnung ohne anzurufen?*

Hallo zusammen!

Meine Eltern (beide über 80) sollen eine solche Nummer angerufen haben
und eine Stunde telefoniert haben
abends um 21.45 Uhr - das halte ich für ausgeschlossen bzw sie wissen auch nichts davon

kann sowas sein und was macht man dagegen?

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar!

die Nummer weiß ich noch nicht

mfg
Rion


----------



## Unregistriert (12 März 2010)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

Hallo Allerseits!!

meine Oma und Tante haben ebenfalls das große "Glück" gehabt eine Gewinnbenachrichtigung der Firma LES Sicherheits-Wert-Transporte im Briefkaasten finden zu dürfen!

Hier wird persönlich von dem Geschäftsführer Herrn Leonard Scholz die Übergabe eines Betrags von 18.000€ versprochen. (das Wörtchen Gewinn wird hier gar nicht erwähnt) Herr Scholz habe angeblich auch mehmals versucht meine Oma telefonisch zu erreichen, doch habe er niemanden erreichen können und so müsste meine Omi  lediglich bei der  Hotline anrufen (09005 104 957 508 für nur 1,89 €/min)  um ihre Adresse zu bestätigen.

Diese "Firma" exsistiert nach meiner Recherche gar nicht und arbeitet unter der Lincoln & Benz ltd, ABT. LQ5 Postbus 71078 NL-3000 PB Rotterdam. 
Die im übrigen auch eine Altersvorsorge und Reisen anbieten (wer´s glaubt...)

ich habe heute auch meine Omi und Tante davon überzeugen müssen dass die Firma keine seriösen Absichten haben kann und hoffe dass beide nicht auf diese unverschämten Briefe antworten!!

Im Übrigen wurden wir sogar mal von einer Anwaltskanzlei (deren Namen ich leider vergessen habe) angerufen, die wollten wissen ob wir häufig von Gewinnspielfirmen belästigt werden. Denn Diese Kanzlei hat den wunderbaren Service, gegen geringes Entgeld sich dieser Gewinnfirmen-Anrufe anzunehmen... 
 ...wo die wohl unsere Nummer her hatten? haha...

Was ich aus den vergangenen anrufen gelernt hab... auflegen und einfach weder Briefen noch Anrufern glauben schenken!!

ich hoffe alle die einen solchen Brief erhalten haben, informieren sich auch ordentlich über den Absender!!!

Viele Grüße!! Kathi


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 März 2010)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

die Firma gibt es...

und der Mann, der Auskunft geben kann, postet als "alfredchan" hier:
http://forum.hktdc.com/forum/Forum13/HTML/000265.html

er heißt nämlich genau so
http://www.hktdc.com/sourcing/hk_company_directory.htm?locale=en&companyid=1X02Y8ZD

--> "Take Pretty Consultants" (siehe pdf)
http://www.hotfrog.hk/Companies/Take-Pretty-Consultants


China Tax & Investment Consultants Ltd. 
Unit 1506, 15/F, Wing On House, 
71 Des Voeux Road , Central, Hong Kong . 
Tel. : (852) 2374 0067 
Fax : (852) 2374 1813 
Email : enquiry(at)china-tax.net 
Website : www.china-tax.net 
Contact : Mr. A* K K CH*

Dieser Herr A. K K Ch. hält Vorträge, online abrufbar, wie man Firmen in Hong Kong gründet und damit Steuerzahlungen verm,eidet - bei Lincoln&Benz evtl. durch einen Taiwanesen als Inhaber? Jedenfalls ist die Direktorin eine Taiwanesin. Genauer ist sie nicht zu identifizieren. Sie wohnt vermutlich in einer eher nicht reichen Gegend in Taipeh.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 März 2010)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich hoffe alle die einen solchen Brief erhalten haben, informieren sich auch ordentlich über den Absender!!!


Das würde ich mir mal von den Behörden wünschen. Ein Handelsregisterauszug der NL-Klitsche würde nur ein paar Euro kosten

edit: In NL gibt es keine solche Firma. In Verwendung ist ja seit längerem "Abt. xy#, Postbus 71078, NL-3000 PD Rotterdam" und ähnliches. Nehmen wir mal an, dieses Postfach existiert. Dann würde ich vermuten, dass ein chinesischer Matrose da die Post abholt... Ich vermute aber eher, dass dieses Postfach NICHT existiert.

Ach ja, es findet sich ein Eintrag aus dem Jahre *1999*

Bellador B.V.I.O.,

Postbus *71165*, 3000 PD Rotterdam, Niederlande
Oktober 1999
unseriös, weil:
    * nur eine Postfachadresse angegeben ist,
    * jede Antwort beinahe zwangsläufig mit einer Warenbestellung verknüpft ist

Wenn man dann ein wenig "Chaosgoogle" betreibt, findet sich eine seltsame pdf-Datei mit einem Gewinnspiel von Black&Decker

Erstellt sind diese pdfs von einem "Balzar - Martijn 06-14787226" (ich weiß nicht, ob das ein Name ist?)

Black&Decker Nederland BV
Gratis tweede machine actie
Postbus *71167*
3000 PD ROTTERDAM

sitzt Black&Decker NL wirklich dort?
Nein. Das ist vermutlich ein Dienstleister in deren Auftrag. 
http://www.blackanddecker.nl/contact/

aber sollte man nicht einfach mal dort nachfragen?
wer weiß...

---
[x] done
[email protected]

-------

hmm. Wer mich kennt, weiß, wie ich ticke... 
1.) Da ist das Postfach 71165 aus dem Jahr 1999. 
2.) Es ist aus diesem Block mit 50 Postfächern des Postcodes Rotterdam 3000 PD.
3.) Mehrere dieser Postfächer werden auffällig im Zusammenhang mit Lincoln & Benz
4.) Justus von jur-abc.de postet ein Urteil aus Hannover, in dem diese Bellador BV erwähnt wird
5.) Diese Firma sei verbunden mit einer Firma XXX (siehe zB baden-online.de google)
6.) Diese Firma hat ihren Sitz in einer Carl-*Benz*-Straße
7.) Frage: fährt der Geschäftsführer einen Lincoln?


----------



## Unregistriert (6 September 2010)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

Hallo,
mein Opa hat auch einen Brief mit Gewinnversprechen erhalten (Deckname "GPZ Gebühren-Prüf-Zentrale", dahinter steckt natürlich Lincoln & Benz). Was die Vorredner geschrieben haben, ist ja alles richtig. Ich werde das Ganze auch mal an die Polizei weiterleiten. Nur verstehe ich nicht, welchen Nutzen die Firma denn daraus hat.
Beim Schreiben an meinen Opa ist die Frist nämlich nicht zu knapp, um schriftlich zu antworten. Um die Telefonkosten kann's doch dann nicht gehen, oder?
Um's reine Herausfinden von Adressdaten kann's aber auch nicht gehen - die haben sie ja schon, wenn sie meinem Opa einen Brief zuschicken ...

Weiß jemand was?


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 September 2010)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Beim Schreiben an meinen Opa ist die Frist nämlich nicht zu knapp, um schriftlich zu antworten.


Es geht schon um den Rückruf, die Frist könnte juristische Gründe haben (so in dem Sinne: wer sich über die 0900 beschwert, hätte ja auch per Post antworten können)

Kannst Du mir das Schreiben zukommen lassen?
(Du könntest es hier an die Admins schicken, die können es dann per PN an mich weiter geben - wenn Du Dich nicht anmelden möchtest. Oder stelle es irgendwo ein, aber bitte anonymisiert, oder schreibe, was da so drin steht. Ist das Kuvert noch da? Was steht da drauf? Stehen Adressen drauf?)

Wie kommst Du auf Lincoln&Benz? 
Wenn die noch 0900er verwenden, sofort an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de melden (und die 0900 hier nennen)


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2010)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

Das Schreiben kann ich dir nicht geben, aber ich kann dir schreiben, was da drin steht:




> "Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> hiermit teile ich Ihnen mit, dass Sie eine Erstattung von 3.628,23 Euro erhalten, wenn die hierzu berechtigende Prüf-Nr. xxx lautet. (Anm.: Tut sie natürlich ...)
> Folgende Informationen benötige ich noch von Ihnen:
> ...


Die angegebene Telefonnummer war: 0900 5104965201

Das ganze Schreiben sieht aus wie das einer Behörde und soll wohl absichtlich mit der sehr ähnlich klingenden GEZ (bei Lincoln und Benz eben GPZ) verwechselt werden.
Auf Lincoln und Benz komme ich, weil's auf der Vorderseite des Schreibens unten am Rand steht ("Bei der GPZ handelt es sich um eine Abteilung von L&B LTD.") und auf der Rückseite im Kleingedruckten. Auch die niederländische Postbusadresse ist dort angegeben.
(Lincoln & Benz, ABT. LR1, POSTBUS 71078, NL-3000 PB ROTTERDAM)

Das Kuvert habe ich leider nicht und auch nie zu Gesicht bekommen ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 September 2010)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

Ich habe damals vergeblich versucht, mehr über diese Postfächer zu erfahren. Lincoln & Benz ist eine in Hong Kong registrierte Firma - leider ist sie quasi vollkommen "unrecherchierbar". 

Zum Vergnügen habe ich da mal was angehängt, vom Chinesen um die Ecke  
(ganz am Ende ist die Unterschrift des Geschäftsführers. Ich würde sehr viele Säcke Reis wetten, dass keine deutsche Mitverdienerfirma diese Unterschrift unter einem Vertrag vorweisen könnte)



Hintermänner von Lincoln & Benz Limited? Sitzen in Korea oder sonstwo. Soll man denken...
Wer es besser weiß? Na, die mit verdienenden deutschen Telefonfirmen...


----------



## franz49 (10 März 2011)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

ACHTUNG
die Drahtzieher von Lincoln und Benz sind nicht in Hongkong zu suchen , sondern sie sind in Solingen und aus dem unseriösen Versandhandel bekannt, sobald ich meine Ermittlungen abgeschlossen habe gebwe ich hier alles preis


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 März 2011)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

da kannst Du g_ern_ mehr erzählen, das interessiert den Investig_ator_
liege ich falsch?

Namen bitte *ausschließlich als PN.*


----------



## franz49 (11 März 2011)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

hallo aka aka, wende dich bitte an meine e-mail anschrift  [...], da gebe ich dir meine telefonnummer vielleicht können wir hier zusammenarbeiten, übrigens bin ich der erste, der 661a des bgb erfolgreich angewandt habe( gewinnzusagen)

_[Mailadresse entfernt. Bitte die NUBs beachten. (bh)]_


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 März 2011)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

.....


----------



## franz49 (12 März 2011)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

hallo aka aka, was heist pn würdem gerne mit dir kontakt aufnehmen vielleicht kansst du einmal bei forHer auf franz herbert schneider gehen dann können wir unsere daten austauschen, ich  verstehe aber den quatzsch nicht,m warum mein meine e-mail anschrift hier immer unlersiche macht, ich habe nichts zu verbergen


----------



## Captain Picard (12 März 2011)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

Mit der Anmeldung hast die Nutzungsbedingungen anerkannt, die du anscheinend 
immer noch nicht gelesen hast:
Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Nutzungsbedingungen


> *Das Veröffentlichen von Mailadressen ist grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt*.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 März 2011)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*



franz49 schrieb:


> hallo aka aka, ...würde gerne mit dir kontakt aufnehmen


Also, mal ganz klar und deutlich: Ich bezeichne mich selbst gerne als "Informationsjunkie"  - für Informationen würde ich fast alles tun. Leider ist mir aber das, was mir google über Sie berichtet, derartig zuwider, dass ich nicht bereit bin, meine Kontaktdaten herzugeben. Ich will noch nicht einmal die Leute darum bitten, die ich sonst für Vermittlungsdienste heranziehe. Schade. Wenn Ihnen wiederum an der Sache liegt, dann nennen Sie bitte die Gründe für Ihre Annahme, dass ein Solinger Versanshandel damit zu tun hat.
In Solingen fällt mir nur ein passender Kandidat ein: Ator.
http://www.jur-abc.de/cms/index.php?id=556

Da Sie hier aber keine Namen nennen dürfen, bliebe nur der Austausch über PN.


----------



## franz49 (12 März 2011)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

es ist richtig, ich gehöre der pro bewegung an was ist daran falsch wir sind demokratisch und patriotisch und christlich, das was die cdu nicht bieten kann, wir lieben unser vaterland und sind christen, aber wenn sie mit mir keinen kontakt haben wollen dann sind sie in meinen augen ein linker der keine anderen neben sich haben will, die gleichen methoden wie die nazis und kommunisten, also keine demokraten, ich breche somit alles mit ihnen ab und wünsche alles gute.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 März 2011)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

Das ist Unsinn: Ich weigere mich lediglich, mit Ihnen in persönlichen Kontakt zu treten, Ihnen also meine Daten zu geben. Am Informationsaustausch in der Sache bin ich nach wie vor interessiert, wenn dies im Sinne der Verbraucher ist. Wenn Sie dazu nicht bereit sind, nur weil ich mit Ihnen keinen persönlichen Kontakt haben will, ist das schade. Ich habe mir für teures Geld den Handelsregisterauszug der L&B aus Hongkong besorgt und war enttäuscht, da keine hilfreichen Informationen zu erhalten.
Von daher wäre es äußerst interessant, welche Spur nach Solingen Sie sehen. Aber sei's drum.
Zu Ihrer Partei gebe ich keinen Kommentar ab, weil es sich hier nicht um ein politisches Forum handelt. Gegen Ihre frühere Partei, deren Leute ja gerne auch bei Pro auftauchen, bin ich massiv aktiv gewesen und habe dazu sogar (streng genommen) gegen Gesetze verstoßen. Das war mir zum damaligen Zeitpunkt (Europawahl 1989) ein Anliegen und ich würde dies jederzeit wieder so machen. Aber - das wäre ein Thema für ein anderes Forum.



> dann sind sie in meinen augen ein linker der keine anderen neben sich haben will, die gleichen methoden wie die nazis und kommunisten, also keine demokraten


 ich nehme es zur Kenntnis, was Sie da von sich geben. Mehr nicht.


----------



## franz49 (13 März 2011)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

der Handelsregisterauszug aus Hongkong kostet via Internet umgerechnet 14 Hongkong Pfund oder Dollar das sind etwa 2,10 € der bringt nichts, also für teures Geld ist gelogen.Eine Freundin von mir aus Makati ( meine engl. lehrerin ) ist bei einer Wirtschaftsauskunftei beschäftigt, die läßt über ihr Büro in Hongkong feststellen, wer dahinter seht, ich habe in meinem Besitz die Abrechnungen der Telefongesellschaften sowie die Steuerbertungsunterlagen von Lincol & Benz und alle Verträge mit den Telefongesellschaften . Zu Ator sei gesagt, ich habe diese Firma mit Herrn Ra L*** in den Bankrott getrieben, das JUR ABC von Herrn Ra.  C*** hat überwiegend die Infos von uns bekommen, er hatte sich auf EUROX spezialisiert.
Derzeitig wird in den Niederlanden durch einen befreundeten Anwalt die Halter des Postfaches ermittelt.
Ohne persönlichen Kontakt gibt es keine näheren Auskünfte, weil die Leute kriminell sind und es ist mir viel zu gefährlich.
Es sah aber so aus, als Sie über mich Auskünfte eingezogen haben via Google, das Sie aus pol. Gründen keinen Kontakt haben wollen, denn ich werde  von den linken zerrissen ansonsten steht nur positives über mich sogar der Spiegel erwähnt mich positiv.
Sie müssen meine Haltung verstehen.


----------



## franz49 (13 März 2011)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*

da ich nichts mehr von ihnen gehört habe und sie sich einer erkenntnis verweigern gehe ich davon aus das sie ein spion sind, warten sie also die presse in zukunft ab oder nehmen sie persönlichen kontakt mit mir auf ansonsten ist der rest erledigt, ich weiss wovon ich spreche


----------



## Hippo (13 März 2011)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*



franz49 schrieb:


> ... gehe ich davon aus das sie ein spion sind...



aka-aka ein Spion ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 März 2011)

*AW: Neue [ edit]  durch Lincoln & Benz und Auszahlungskanzlei Meurer und Partner*



franz49 schrieb:


> da ich nichts mehr von ihnen gehört habe


Irrtum. Habe hier nur 7 Festplatten mit ca. 4 TB Daten, wobei es zu 80% redundante Kopien sind, Win7, virtuelles XP (mehrere Fassungen) unter sun virtualbox, usw usf und plane einen Umzug auf ein neues System. In anderen Worten: Stecke bis über beide Ohren im Chaos. Das ist alles. Ich melde mich, da Sie interessante Infos haben. 

kind regards
a.k.a. 

Ein Königreich für ein bisschen mehr Ordnungssinn meinerseits :wall:


----------

